# The Last Time Miami Won a Home Game Against Florida State.....



## Rebel Yell (Nov 10, 2014)

-The Red Sox were still 18 days away from making the playoffs. They'd go on to win the World Series after an incredible comeback against the Yankees, down 3-0.

-Miami had yet to win its first ACC title. Oh, wait ... . The Hurricanes did, however, have a stadium to call their own.

-Alabama went 6-6 and finished the season with a loss to Minnesota in a bowl game. Tennessee finished 10-3 and ranked.

-The #1 song:  _Burn _by Usher

-The #1 movie:  Resident Evil: Apocalypse

-Hurricane Charley destroyed parts of Southwest Florida as a Category 4 storm on August 14. A number of other named storms also hit the Sunshine State.  In December, the giant tsunami would devastate much of the coastline along the Indian ocean.

-Jenn Sterger was not yet famous

-Jameis Winston was in the 5th grade.  He probably jumped on a table and yelled.  "I'm Rick James,_____."


-Yasser Arafat was still alive.

-The European Union added Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, the Czech Republic, Slovakia, Slovenia, Hungary, Malta and Cyprus.

-George W. Bush had not yet been re-elected.

-Gas was $1.85 in the US.

-Google launched GMail.

-Facebook launched.

-There were no iPhones, though the Blackberry was around.

-Martha Stewart was sentenced to five months in prison.

-Friends aired its final episode.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 10, 2014)

I posted a video in response but apparently the preschoolers of the world frequent GON and would have been offended. 

This place cracks me up.


You know my feelings Noles.


----------



## brittthomas (Nov 10, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> You know my feelings Noles.



?


----------



## alphachief (Nov 10, 2014)

Well TJL, should be our toughest game this year.  I love beating the canes...but I hate playing them.  To many wide-right...wide-left flashbacks!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 10, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Well TJL, should be our toughest game this year.  I love beating the canes...but I hate playing them.  To many wide-right...wide-left flashbacks!



I will be on the sidelines working so win or lose you'll get some pictures at least. 

Any request?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I will be on the sidelines working so win or lose you'll get some pictures at least.
> 
> Any request?



Cheerleaders please.


----------



## srb (Nov 10, 2014)

*A few...*



tjl1388 said:


> I will be on the sidelines working so win or lose you'll get some pictures at least.
> 
> Any request?



Miami cheerleaders.......


----------



## alphachief (Nov 10, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I will be on the sidelines working so win or lose you'll get some pictures at least.
> 
> Any request?



Cheerleaders...female!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 10, 2014)

srb said:


> Miami cheerleaders.......



You want the FSu cheerleaders I promise....  Now the UM dance team.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cheerleaders please


----------



## mrowland96 (Nov 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> -The Red Sox were still 18 days away from making the playoffs. They'd go on to win the World Series after an incredible comeback against the Yankees, down 3-0.
> 
> -Miami had yet to win its first ACC title. Oh, wait ... . The Hurricanes did, however, have a stadium to call their own.
> 
> ...



If history is the topic...

How many Championships does FSU have again....  
Still 5-3 ....GO CANES !!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 11, 2014)

I despise Miami


T


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 11, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I despise Miami
> 
> 
> T



I despise both!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 11, 2014)

mrowland96 said:


> If history is the topic...
> 
> How many Championships does FSU have again....
> Still 5-3 ....GO CANES !!!



5 RaNGs yO!!!!!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> -Jameis Winston was in the 5th grade.  He probably jumped on a table and yelled.  "I'm Rick James,_____."


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 11, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> You want the FSu cheerleaders I promise....  Now the UM dance team.



Well FSU cheerleaders and the Um dance team.



This game is going to be too close for comfort. I just hope we can corral Duke Johnson.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 11, 2014)

Good grief Miami.


----------



## mrowland96 (Nov 11, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I despise both!!!



Out of curiosity... Why ???


----------



## mrowland96 (Nov 11, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I despise Miami
> 
> 
> T



Why ???


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2014)

mrowland96 said:


> Out of curiosity... Why ???



Cause they in Florida.......You can add the Gators to that list also!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2014)

I like FSU, always have but Saturday night I will be a U fan and I can not stand the U. I'm sure most if not all know why I want the U to win


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 12, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Cause they in Florida.......You can add the Gators to that list also!!!



I laugh at this post as I'm about to shove off in my kayak into the lagoon in shorts and no shoes because it's 78 degrees outside and the fish are biting.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 12, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I laugh at this post as I'm about to shove off in my kayak into the lagoon in shorts and no shoes because it's 78 degrees outside and the fish are biting.



Can't wait to get back to FLA full-time!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I laugh at this post as I'm about to shove off in my kayak into the lagoon in shorts and no shoes because it's 78 degrees outside and the fish are biting.



That's why I love living in South GA.  I can drive down to Wakulla for a day trip with the kayaks, eat in Panacea, and be home that night.

I get the joys of Florida without having to live there.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I laugh at this post as I'm about to shove off in my kayak into the lagoon in shorts and no shoes because it's 78 degrees outside and the fish are biting.



They were biting pretty good for me yesterday and I was wearing shorts but I had shoes on.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 13, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> They were biting pretty good for me yesterday and I was wearing shorts but I had shoes on.


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 14, 2014)

This is an uncomfortably civil thread about FSU & UM. I guess we all know that the rivalry is gone...
Nice stringer of crappie fish hawk!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2014)

bkl021475 said:


> This is an uncomfortably civil thread about FSU & UM. I guess we all know that the rivalry is gone...
> Nice stringer of crappie fish hawk!



Maybe if Duh Ewe can actually win one, we could get fired up over it again.


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Maybe if Duh Ewe can actually win one, we could get fired up over it again.



Probabaly not gonna happen for a while


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> They were biting pretty good for me yesterday and I was wearing shorts but I had shoes on.



wow. nice catch. you really are a fish hawk.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 3, 2016)

In other words, it's been a looong time.

May change Sat night.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2016)

Dang! I thought ol Rebel Yell done came back. Idjits!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 3, 2016)

UM may very well beat down FSU Sat night, a once in every 10 year event?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2016)

The U will lose. I love Richt but the U hasn't played anyone yet. They will this week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> The U will lose. I love Richt but the U hasn't played anyone yet. They will this week.



I agree they've yet to play anyone. My only concern is FSU has yet to play anyone that hasn't run all over our defense. It will be a high scoring affair


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I agree they've yet to play anyone. My only concern is FSU has yet to play anyone that hasn't run all over our defense. It will be a high scoring affair



Y'all win by two scores. Richt will have them all amped up but not prepared. Watch!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang! I thought ol Rebel Yell done came back. Idjits!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Y'all win by two scores. Richt will have them all amped up but not prepared. Watch!



I wouldn't bet on this one.  He looks like he did when he started at UGA.  Back then he had them amped and prepared.  Paul Johnson would disagree with you as well!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 4, 2016)

It's FSu Miami. 

It will be close. It almost always is. FSu has played a far tougher schedule however UM has dominated the patsies. 

The one thing I'm excited about is CMR has yet to open the playbook. I'm hearing far south of 50% vs FSu has had to fight for their lives. 

Only time will tell. 

I need Hurricane Mathew to not wipe us off the map first. That's plan A.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> It's FSu Miami.
> 
> It will be close. It almost always is. FSu has played a far tougher schedule however UM has dominated the patsies.
> 
> ...




Yeah seriously, no joke!!

Miami wins this one! Let's do an avatar bet and I'll go with the Canes!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2016)

I hear ya, TJ.
Worried about my daughter in Tampa with the hurricane out there as well.
As far as the game, the one nagging thought i have is that FSU (I think) has not lost 3 conference games in a row in the Fisher era. I don't see them not being ready for this rivalry game. BUT, they have been abysmal on defense giving up the big plays.
I see this as a 38-35 kinda game, either way.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> It's FSu Miami.
> 
> It will be close. It almost always is. FSu has played a far tougher schedule however UM has dominated the patsies.
> 
> ...



So your saying that because now he can show the CFB world what Miami could be. Or because they beat each team with the same 4 or 5 plays. That's the same thing that got him trouble, wait until it quits working and he still runs them over and over and over.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I wouldn't bet on this one.  He looks like he did when he started at UGA.  Back then he had them amped and prepared.  Paul Johnson would disagree with you as well!



I've seen this before. Watch what happens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2016)

I bet Richt will have Kaaya kicking the football and the 3rd string qb starting.

He really knows how to throw opposing coaches off the trail.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet Richt will have Kaaya kicking the football and the 3rd string qb starting.
> 
> He really knows how to throw opposing coaches off the trail.



 There will be a pooch kick if the game is on the line to.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 4, 2016)

I didn't realize it has been this long since the eCanes have beat the good guys in Miami.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

GIFSoup
Bump


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> GIFSoup
> Bump


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2016)

I know one thing about this rivalry, they both have a strong hatred for one another, which always makes it a must watch game. Emotions will def be running high in this one.

I am going with the Canes in a close one.

And yes, hopefully the storm goes further out without bothering any of us.  I live along the coast and got to keep my eye on this thing as well. 

GO RICHT!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I know one thing about this rivalry, they both have a strong hatred for one another, which always makes it a must watch game. Emotions will def be running high in this one.
> 
> I am going with the Canes in a close one.
> 
> ...



Strong dislike, but histoically, alot of respect.

The hatred is reserved for the cesspool in Gainesville.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 5, 2016)

Growing up in South FL I always felt FSU vs THE U was the hate vs hate game and FSU vs UF was the strong dislike but respect game.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Growing up in South FL I always felt FSU vs THE U was the hate vs hate game and FSU vs UF was the strong dislike but respect game.



Spurrier's constant whining vaulted the Gata into the hate stratosphere.  Plus, there is the fact that the Gata refused to play both Florida schools annually.


----------

